# A proud man...



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well its not fully rigged, but I'm working on it!!! Man it was a struggle getting this baby in the Apartment!! It will definitely be housed @ my Mom's house later this month! No way am I fighting all these steps every time I go out!

The LOGO









Few Different Views



























I got my Scotty Powerlock 230's installed with the 244 flush mount. Gives it that factory look IMO. I still gotta pick up my rod extenders, I am hoping to be able to swing them around so I can not only use my scottys for transport of my rods but for fishing as well!









I'm not sure what I will do next, but I think that i will wait til I get it on the water! LOL

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Nice Job MYT*

OK I'm jealous  perdy work 

jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

looking good mytmouse keeep up the good work and just hope spring gets here soon


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Man you could always keep it over here in the garage )

NICE!

WTG
GB


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I can't stop myself from going past my "office" just to get a glimpse! LMAO Sorry for the huge pics, I need to learn how to resize!! 

Grady - Thats alright, I don't want any mysterious pin holes showing up...LMAO!! j/k

MYT


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

*Looks good*

I've got one just like it, except mines blue. There are sooooo many things you can load up on that thing, as time goes by you'll figure out what cha want to get on it. Be sure to upgrade to a better seat, the one that came with it won't take the abuse that your gonna put it thru. I got mine rigged up with the thru hull transducer mounted in the scupper hole. Good luck.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice! you might want to put a rod holder up front, for me it's easier to deal with the rod up front for trolling, bottom fishing and re-rigging.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Slow Ride Side, Winter will seem much longer now.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Come on Metro just need to get you one now lol and join the new club


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I keep trying to tell him!! I told him I'm not gonna be yaking his bait out to sea while he's on shore!! LMAO


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> I keep trying to tell him!! I told him I'm not gonna be yaking his bait out to sea while he's on shore!! LMAO


just watch out for flying lead... maybe wear a helmet.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> just watch out for flying lead... maybe wear a helmet.


If it's MetroMan casting I'm safe I'll just go out right in front of him...his casts rarely make it in that direction...opcorn: LMAO


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

mytmouse thats just wrong, funny but wrong. Metro is a good guy


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LMFAO!!! 

Notice that mytmouse never addressed the issue of storing his catch on the yak? 

n/a

Wise man...


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Notice that mytmouse never addressed the issue of storing his catch on the yak?
> 
> ...


Correct me if im wrong but didnt that 1 on 1 KN tourney you guys had end in a zero-zero tie?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

You're right! lol...problem was I went fishing with mytmouse most times.

Hopefully I'll have my kayak for FY (Fishing Year) 2011 so I can join you guys


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> You're right! lol...problem was I went fishing with mytmouse most times.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my kayak for FY (Fishing Year) 2011 so I can join you guys


Oh please....just wait til the season starts...new :fishing: thread will be coming soon!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

We gonna have to put that thing in at Jug Bay so I can rent one and we can fish. I'll just throw all my gear in yours lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> We gonna have to put that thing in at Jug Bay so I can rent one and we can fish. I'll just throw all my gear in yours lol


Yeah you should...I will make sure to capsize... LMAO!!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thanks for the quality post!*



RuddeDogg said:


> Nice.


Im sure we can find a spare yak from someone. I think REI has rentals too. I think we should have a "off shore spring fling competition" coensiding with the spring fling!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

JapaneseZero said:


> Im sure we can find a spare yak from someone. I think REI has rentals too. I think we should have a "off shore spring fling competition" coensiding with the spring fling!


Heck, for this, I can pony up a loaner yak. It'll be epic!  Good looking yak dude. 

Seriously, though, the water temps during the Spring Fling in April will be far too low (like in the low to mid 40s) to be yakking without full dry gear (ie dry top and dry pants, or a full dry suit). Just want you guys to be safe.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*bump*

had to put you at the top so we could be in order


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

MyT, make sure if you put in a hatch you goop the hell out of it. I've found that plumbers goop works just as good as the marine variety and doesnt run as much.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL @ O Shin!!

Thanks JZ. I have been reading up on them...I'm still straddling the fence. IF I do do it, it won't be until the Summer though. I gotta get my baby on the water first! LOL

MYT


----------

